
Indiana House OKs legislation barring companies from microchipping employees - rahuldottech
https://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/house-oks-legislation-barring-companies-from-microchipping-their-employees/article_6ac2d287-cfd3-52a5-9714-fda79e81497d.html
======
rahuldottech
> Employees are not required to get the microchips, and Westby told the
> station there is no GPS tracking.

From the Reddit thread [0]:

> The problem is that’s how it always starts. Over time as people get used to
> it they start making it more and more inconvenient to not be chipped and use
> peer pressure until basically everyone is chipped because not being chipped
> is made as difficult as possible.

> This is an age old tactic. The frog doesn’t even realize it’s being boiled
> alive because the water was heated so slowly that they didn’t realize the
> danger until it was too late.

> You have to pre-empt these things otherwise it becomes much more difficult
> to overturn.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/ev1kyl/indiana_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/ev1kyl/indiana_house_oks_legislation_barring_companies/)

------
a3n
Egad!

